# Call it a 'try to get attention thread'



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Hi.
I have two new pictures, one of those has to be added to my photo book, i don't know which one to use, at the agency they said it is up to me.. but I don't know..so i thought I'd ask you
which one do you think looks better?

yep and don't be mean to me 4 posting those








I'm not an attention freak


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

#2

damn i should have put a poll


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

1st pic all the way







_although I like them both_


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

#1


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

defniely 1st pic


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

ist looks better


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

#1 mainly because the second looks too dark/shadowish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the second one makes u look really fat

so go with the first


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

the first


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Number one. You look like a guy in the second one.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd go with #1.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

#1


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah i'll have to be boring and go witht the first one too

lol you guys are too smooth, calling her fat and a man


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> yeah i'll have to be boring and go witht the first one too
> 
> lol you guys are too smooth, calling her fat and a man :laugh:


 What am I supposed to do, ask her on a date when she wants an opinion?


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

#1


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

both


----------



## Johnus (Nov 4, 2004)

#1


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would go with #1, although i like the 2nd one a lot too.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

number 1, the shadow and contrast in the second one is too harsh


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

numero uno. Btw do you speak with an accent? (sorry if its been asked before)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

1st one


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

#1


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

#1 It is has more warmth and movement. Also, the focal point of the photograph works better.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

neither....get another one taken


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

you can get attention whenever you want as long as u keep posting pictures.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> #2
> 
> damn i should have put a poll


 Added, but I think its obvious which one is the winner.

#1 is the best looking, imo.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

#1 is better because #2 is too shadowy. In the first you can see your features much more and it has a softer flow.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> neither....get another one taken


 I still think number 1 is the best of them but I have to aggree that neither are very good. Number 2 looks like a photocopy and the focal point of number one looks like that knotted thing which takes away from the rest of the photograph. The emphasis should be on your features if it is going into a modelling book and the fact that only half your face is even in the picture doesn't really seem to serve any purpose unless the aim was to not take attention away from the tacky knotted thing.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

#1 you are very pretty


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

They both suck.....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Hi.
> I have two new pictures, one of those has to be added to my photo book, i don't know which one to use, at the agency they said it is up to me.. but I don't know..so i thought I'd ask you


 the agency?

so whats your agents got you modeling?
undergarments?
shoes?
perfume/cologne?
cars?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

no poll needed 1.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Hi.
> I have two new pictures, one of those has to be added to my photo book, i don't know which one to use, at the agency they said it is up to me.. but I don't know..so i thought I'd ask you
> which one do you think looks better?
> 
> ...


 Um is that you William Bradley (man or woman)? Anyway if you are a man wow you are one hot dude I'd go gay for you buddy. If you are indeed a woman you are absolutly beautifull. I could just look at your face all day (the rest looks very nice too). I can appreciate beauty when I see it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

adultswim said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


 William Bradley is Brad Pitt's real name or something like that. And she likes Brad Pitt.

Shes a chick.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I must have more pictures for the purposes of comparison only in order to make an educated vote. Until then, I abstain.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Anyway if you are a man wow you are one hot dude I'd go gay for you buddy.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Number 1


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 "SHE'S" a chick huh! lol Thanks 
You crack me up Natt.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

#1 would be perfect without the knotty thing and the strap. Compositionally the shot is awesome, with the main subject (you) touching 2 sides of the shot, off center...well done shot


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

adultswim said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > adultswim said:
> ...


 Well if I said "Its a chick" thats kind of offensive calling her an "it"....damn having to be PC.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Hey ms Natt. I did live in Cali for 6 years in San Rafael Right next to S.F. . I moved cause I didn't want Arnold as my gov. I didn't agree with his polotics and I think a big part of why he got elected is due to Hollywood, and I didn't want to be a part of that. I also didn't like that he saluted a known Nazi war criminal at his wedding. I can't remember the guy's name right now but he couldn't make it to Arnold's wedding due to the fact that he was banned from entering the country. Anyway I just wanted to clear that up. 
I still say if that really is a pic of a Dude I'd do him/her!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

adultswim said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > adultswim said:
> ...


 De-railing the thread there... not good.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 She knows what I am talkin about.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

She is hot man isn't she!!! Everytime I see that pic I get all awe struck and excited.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Dave Hasselhoff said:
> 
> 
> > neither....get another one taken
> ...


 that are some kind of artsy pictures I need to add, the other one are clearer


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

thankya all guys, I'll go for #1


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I kinda liked the strange knotty thing around your neck! It adds to the curves.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

adultswim said:


> I kinda liked the strange knotty thing around your neck! It adds to the curves.


 it's the Breil jewelery









http://www.antique-clockrepairs.co.uk/desi...reil_jewellery/


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda liked the strange knotty thing around your neck! It adds to the curves.
> ...


 Cool. Yea I like it. I don't think I would buy one for myself though lol. Are you a cali girl by any chance?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

adultswim said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > adultswim said:
> ...


 I happen to be born and live in Rome


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 Wb, 
Lets see some more shots ...









and I would buy one ..


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 Alright an Italian girl even better. I grew up in a town that was mostly Italian. You Italian girls have a great wit amongst other things lol.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

By the way The Doors were one of if not the best band ever. I think that and I'm only 23 everyone my age thinks I'm weird.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

yeah WB go with the first


----------



## CaminoMan78 (May 25, 2004)

Dam thats all I gotta say. #1 is smokin! Do you wanna go on a date?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

number one


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Your a beautiful girl WB, and I say #1.
But who took those pics?
If the agency took them, I think they need a new photographer.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

dear god your hot


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Your a beautiful girl WB, and I say #1.
> But who took those pics?
> If the agency took them, I think they need a new photographer.


 a friend took them


----------



## Fish on Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

Woww!!!!! A hot chick into predatory fish.







You live so far away from California.














You look best in the first pic.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Great photos. I think that number one won because your head is tilted which gives you kind of a coy, come-hither look. IMHO, I think that the first photo would be better if it didn't crop off part of your face. You look a little annoyed in the second photo.

Oh yeah, by the way, wow! Sieto bello!


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

#2. All the way. For a hot looking girl such as yourself, where did you come up with a screen name William Bradley!


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Fish on Fire said:


> Woww!!!!! A hot chick into predatory fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You mean P-Furry.


----------

